# Anyone using the miniDSP on their horns?



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

So as some of you know I run a horn setup in my work car which consists of Sony midbasses, ID mini bodies, bit one, Sony + JL amps. I have a truck that I have been considering putting a horn setup in. The thing is that I don't want to buy another bit one/bit ten. I want the processor to be as cheap as possible, it seems like you can't get much cheaper then the miniDSP (if you know of something please post it up). So how many of you are using a miniDSP and how do you like it? Has anyone tried using the miniDIGI with the unit?


----------



## toysoldier3646 (Jan 25, 2010)

I am going to be doing this in my truck. Don't have it installed yet, but I have played around with the horns and the miniDSP in my house hooked to a home amp. It's really simple and I like it a lot. I can't comment on any sound quality differences between the miniDSP and any other processors, but for the cost and ease of use it sounds pretty damn good to me.

I don't have the miniDIGI so I can't comment on that either, but based on my experience with the software and hardware in general it should be easy to use and pretty good quality. But I'm interested to hear others' opinions


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

nubz69 said:


> So as some of you know I run a horn setup in my work car which consists of Sony midbasses, ID mini bodies, bit one, Sony + JL amps. I have a truck that I have been considering putting a horn setup in. The thing is that I don't want to buy another bit one/bit ten. I want the processor to be as cheap as possible, it seems like you can't get much cheaper then the miniDSP (if you know of something please post it up). So how many of you are using a miniDSP and how do you like it? Has anyone tried using the miniDIGI with the unit?


I'm a big fan of "free" 

I just process my files in Foobar2000. Basically I keep an unmodified copy of my iTunes library in one folder, and then a few hundred tracks that have been manipulated with DSP, and then sync them both to my devices.

The downside is that you can't fiddle with knobs in the car. Upside is that it's free, and you don't have to deal with noise problems.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Patrick Bateman said:


> I'm a big fan of "free"
> 
> I just process my files in Foobar2000. Basically I keep an unmodified copy of my iTunes library in one folder, and then a few hundred tracks that have been manipulated with DSP, and then sync them both to my devices.
> 
> The downside is that you can't fiddle with knobs in the car. Upside is that it's free, and you don't have to deal with noise problems.


Interesting approach for sure...  

Kelvin


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

Patrick Bateman said:


> I'm a big fan of "free"
> 
> I just process my files in Foobar2000. Basically I keep an unmodified copy of my iTunes library in one folder, and then a few hundred tracks that have been manipulated with DSP, and then sync them both to my devices.
> 
> The downside is that you can't fiddle with knobs in the car. Upside is that it's free, and you don't have to deal with noise problems.


What exactly do you manipulate using dsp functions in Foobar? thx.


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

I have two miniDSP 2X4s in my car horn system. Working on a really tight budget and after doing some research (especially after reading bikinpunks' review) I decided they would work for me and have no regrets. I am using the miniDSPs with their PEQ crossover plug in combination with a dual 31 band 1/3 octave pro audio eq converted to 12v. I have not used the miniDIGI so can't comment on it, but my experience with the miniDSP user manuals and tech support lead me to believe that they will be able to assist you promptly and professionally with any issues that may come up. The flexibility of the channel by channel tuning features really sold me.


----------



## cbrunhaver (Jun 28, 2006)

Are you using their miniDC isolator? Any chance you can post a wiring diagragm of your setup?

Thanks,

Chris


----------

